# Pre-Construction Sales At Hilton Head Timeshare



## BocaBoy (Jan 2, 2016)

We are spending the month of January at Marriott's Grande Ocean, and I can clearly see the Hilton construction two doors down the beach from our balcony and living room.  Does anyone know if Hilton has a sales office in operation yet?  It looks like the construction is progressing well.


----------



## escapeartist (Jan 3, 2016)

*Hilton Head being offered to owners*

We attended a presentation this week in MB and they are offering HH to owners. Beautiful property, looks like it is being designed as a resort where guests spend a lot of time on resort grounds.

Very high pressure owners update, though.  Truly awful.


----------



## GregT (Jan 4, 2016)

escapeartist said:


> We attended a presentation this week in MB and they are offering HH to owners. Beautiful property, looks like it is being designed as a resort where guests spend a lot of time on resort grounds.
> 
> Very high pressure owners update, though.  Truly awful.



Interesting -- was there a points chart for the property?   Thx!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 4, 2016)

Haven't seen anything about a Sales office in Hilton Head but HGVC started selling last year.

Here's what a member posted in November which seems like this resort might be under the old point structure (similar to HHV Lagoon Tower which has two bedrooms during Gold season for 5000/5800/7000 points for standard view/ocean view/ocean front).



dkern1 said:


> Just spoke with a HGVC sales agent regarding this resort.  It is called Ocean Oak Resort by Hilton Grand Vacations.  It is slated to open in October of 2016, but could be 2017 if delayed.  5,000 points Gold Season is $29,030.00  5,800 points Gold Season is $35,190.00.  All units are 2 bedrooms.  The difference in pricing is that 5,000 points will get you a unit, but 5,800 points will get you a unit with an ocean view.  There are higher points packages for ocean front units, but I didn't get that price.  Platinum points are of course higher with the same breakdown according to location within the building (ocean view, ocean front).  Maintenance fees and taxes $1,073.00 and Club dues $140.00.  They said that the unit will sell quickly as there are only 125. Beautiful location, but not sure that I want to pay these prices just to get in at the beginning or to buy sight unseen.


----------



## GregT (Jan 5, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> Haven't seen anything about a Sales office in Hilton Head but HGVC started selling last year.
> 
> Here's what a member posted in November which seems like this resort might be under the old point structure (similar to HHV Lagoon Tower which has two bedrooms during Gold season for 5000/5800/7000 points for standard view/ocean view/ocean front).



That would be good news, thanks for posting this!

Best,

Greg


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 5, 2016)

GregT said:


> That would be good news, thanks for posting this!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Indeed always glad to see more resorts at the original point structure...


----------



## Quilter (Jan 9, 2016)

escapeartist said:


> We attended a presentation this week in MB and they are offering HH to owners. Beautiful property, looks like it is being designed as a resort where guests spend a lot of time on resort grounds.
> 
> Very high pressure owners update, though.  Truly awful.



I looked for architectural sketches of the property and couldn't find any.   Do you have a weblink showing what the property will look like when finished?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 9, 2016)

I found this site with some images - http://www.garvindesigngroup.com/architectural-work/hilton-head.html

*Ocean Oak by Hilton Grand Vacations Club* (former Adventure Inn site)
- Resort will feature two six-story buildings with a total of 125 two-bedroom units
- Plans for the resort show an administration building, two pools, an outdoor bar and grill, fitness and business centers, a lawn with live oaks, and boardwalks that lead to the ocean.
- The first phase includes the resort amenities and the building next to the Carolina Beach Club. It is expected to be finished by summer 2016.
- The second phase includes the building next to Ocean Dunes Villas. No completion date was provided in the release


----------



## Quilter (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank you for links.  Will it have passes into Sea Pines like Marriott's Grande Ocean?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 10, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> I found this site with some images - http://www.garvindesigngroup.com/architectural-work/hilton-head.html
> 
> *Ocean Oak by Hilton Grand Vacations Club* (former Adventure Inn site)
> - Resort will feature two six-story buildings with a total of 125 two-bedroom units
> ...



If I'm looking at these correctly, I like the beachfront pavilion (photo #4?) very much!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 10, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> If I'm looking at these correctly, I like the beachfront pavilion (photo #4?) very much!



Yeah, it looks interesting.

http://www.garvindesigngroup.com/architectural-work/images/HHI_1.jpg
http://www.garvindesigngroup.com/architectural-work/images/HHI_2.jpg
http://www.garvindesigngroup.com/architectural-work/images/HHI_3.jpg
http://www.garvindesigngroup.com/architectural-work/images/HHI_4.jpg
http://www.garvindesigngroup.com/architectural-work/images/HHI_5.jpg
http://www.garvindesigngroup.com/architectural-work/images/HHI_6.jpg
http://www.garvindesigngroup.com/architectural-work/images/HHI_7.jpg
http://www.garvindesigngroup.com/architectural-work/images/HHI_8.jpg
http://www.garvindesigngroup.com/architectural-work/images/HHI_9.jpg
http://www.garvindesigngroup.com/architectural-work/images/HHI_10.jpg


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 10, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> We are spending the month of January at Marriott's Grande Ocean, and I can clearly see the Hilton construction two doors down the beach from our balcony and living room.  Does anyone know if Hilton has a sales office in operation yet?  It looks like the construction is progressing well.



Just noticed your underlined question - is there signage around the construction that gives local contact information for sales?  I've seen things like that at other sites.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 16, 2016)

Video - "Ocean Oak Resort by Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Head"

https://vimeo.com/145343197


----------



## JSparling (Jan 16, 2016)

When is Hilton Head supposed to open?


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jan 16, 2016)

JSparling said:


> When is Hilton Head supposed to open?



Clubtraveler.hgvclub.com
"the first phase of construction projected for completion in summer 2016 – just in time for beach vacations on Hilton Head Island!"
Although as we are now in 2016 and little info out I expect it'll be delayed. 

Artist Renderings Video
Ocean Oak Resort by Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Head


----------



## got4boys (Jun 5, 2016)

Found a date on the Hilton Site. They are taking reservations for October 1, 2016 and beyond.

http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/so...-by-hilton-grand-vacations-HHHGVGV/index.html


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 5, 2016)

Great location if it is the old Adventure Inn site.  I stayed there once many years ago.  It was ratty but a great location.

George


----------



## Wgk101 (Jun 5, 2016)

They are offering rooms at the Hilton hotel webpage. Nothing on the hgvc webpage for club rentals


----------



## Kokolea (Jun 5, 2016)

GregT said:


> Interesting -- was there a points chart for the property?   Thx!



This is a points chart of the Ocean Oak Resort.
For your information.
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s461/sh/e0cc5ed3-edab-46f8-8e65-cd1daf89be3b/05a3cac960ecbfb749d8ef96299e4e97


----------



## Helios (Jun 6, 2016)

Kokolea said:


> This is a points chart of the Ocean Oak Resort.
> For your information.
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s461/sh/e0cc5ed3-edab-46f8-8e65-cd1daf89be3b/05a3cac960ecbfb749d8ef96299e4e97



Thanks, how did you get this?


----------



## Helios (Jun 6, 2016)

Kokolea said:


> This is a points chart of the Ocean Oak Resort.
> For your information.
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s461/sh/e0cc5ed3-edab-46f8-8e65-cd1daf89be3b/05a3cac960ecbfb749d8ef96299e4e97



I assume OV means ocean front and POV means look to the side to see the ocean.


----------



## Kokolea (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi, moto x !



moto x said:


> Thanks, how did you get this?



This point chart got from the owner service.



moto x said:


> I assume OV means ocean front and POV means look to the side to see the ocean.



And if so, I'm happy


----------



## Laurie (Jun 7, 2016)

bogey21 said:


> Great location if it is the old Adventure Inn site.  I stayed there once many years ago.  It was ratty but a great location.


It is indeed at the old Adventure Inn site. 

I also stayed there once many years ago and agree with both assessments.


----------



## got4boys (Jun 9, 2016)

Just released...

_"Ocean Oak, our newest Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort on Hilton Head Island, is officially open for reservations! In fact, Owners at this South Carolina resort are finishing their home week selections now during the conclusion of their priority window, which began in May. But get ready, because on July 1, the Club reservation window opens for all Members for check-in dates starting January 7, 2017." _


----------



## Helios (Sep 2, 2016)

got4boys said:


> Just released...
> 
> _"Ocean Oak, our newest Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort on Hilton Head Island, is officially open for reservations! In fact, Owners at this South Carolina resort are finishing their home week selections now during the conclusion of their priority window, which began in May. But get ready, because on July 1, the Club reservation window opens for all Members for check-in dates starting January 7, 2017." _



Has a non Ocean Oak owner been able to reserve?


----------

